# What is your favourite lore of magic?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

What is your favourite lore of magic in Warhammer Fantasy?

Due to a daemonic gift that allows the bearer to choose one of the eight magical lores in the rulebook and know the entire lore, I have been reading up on the various lores in an effort to pick my favourite. I had thought it would be fairly easy, picking the Lore of Shadow for example for pit of shades, but having read a bit further it is proving difficult to select one that is out and out better than the others.

Which lore is your favourite, if you have one, and why?

_Bear in mind that we cannot discuss the spells in too much detail, so try to remain vague as everyone should have access to a rulebook at least, even if they don’t it is easy enough to give an idea of what the spell does without numbers._


I think for me it is a toss up between Lore of Fire and Lore of Shadow, both have some fantastic spells, and though Pit of Shades and Steed of Shadows are particularly good there are also two spells I wouldn’t use, whereas all of the fire spells seem useful in some sense. There is also a lot to be said for the Daemon Lores of Tzeentch and Slaanesh. I am sure I have forgotten one or two other magic lores that are interesting, but I think for versatility I have to pick the Lore of Shadow; a flying Skulltaker? Yes please!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos Nurgle =).

But for the 8 Lores, I'd have to say Heavens. 2 Direct Damage (which are above average difficulty, ecnouraging 3 dice casting), 1 spell causing re-rolls, and obviously Comet of Cassandore.

I remember Irresistabling it once on the first turn, and it didn't land until Turn 6, just after his Frenzied Chaos Knights finished charging around after my Dark Riders, having done no damage, only to get squished by a huge meteor. God I laughed, 800pts down the drain for no recompense.

I guess I'm too loved up with Race specifics, but I find Lore of Life/Beasts can be useful.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

My personal favorite is the Lore of Fire because of its raw damage output. A close second would have to be Lore of Shadows because of Creeping Death. That spell is hellafun!


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

It has to be a toss up of lore of life and shadows

Life because howler wind in a small elite army like mine, normally destroys my opponents shooting phase.

shadows because goodbye undead, dragons, slann, lizards, dwarfs, americans and orgres.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

lore of light, cus its rarely used and often mocked, but when you actually looks properly, its rather useful


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Life has a similar rep, or did for a long while. 

My personal fave is the Lore of Death though, always something that made me grin having an opponent laugh themselves to death in the old edition. 

Of course sadly that was removed but even so the current list is nice and Doom and Darkness can play havoc with high Ld armies, you have the excellent aoe in Drain life, and the ability to make a unit cause fear, or even better fear causing units to cause Terror. I just find it an interesting Lore with lots of different things you can do.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Light and Death are my two favs.

Light has a solid combination of buffs and damage spells It provides a flaming attack, and extra strength vs undead and demons, whom I hate.

Death is a decent combination of damage and utility spells, however the casting costs make it harder to justify on hero level wizards.

I want to like the Lore of Shadows, it seems like the most supportive of the lot, but as empire it feels as if half the spells in the lore shoot me in the foot. I think I'd think differently if it was for a different army.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The one i fear most as a bret would be metal. I just love the freedom that Battle Wizards enjoy, you can really adapt to your opponent...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Considering my army, the Khemrian spell Lore. However, if my priests could choose in the manner of truely living wizards, I'd choose the Lore of Light. It has damage, healing, and support all rolled into one conveniant list. To bad I can't get all the spells in it though...


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

id say the lore of the beasts. 2 great damage spells with 2 very usefull buff spells and one that can put a big stop on cavalry units. im still thinking about making a vampire lord with lore of the beasts as his forbidden lore choice  should be awesome indeed.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me its the lore of fire as in general I forget the magic phase more often than not so need something instantly destructive rather than subtle tactics. Although in general I usually tailor my lore depending on what army I'm facing as there is nothing worse than rolling up spells that you can't use such as area effect spells that you don't have terrain for or some of the beast spells that don't work if your opponents avoid certain units.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Rather like Shadows, m'self, though (due to my insistence on fielding a Chaos Lord) I can't access it it games that are under 3,000 points. Fire and Death aren't too bad, though, and a 2nd level Nurgle-marked Sorcerer with a Spell Familiar can be fun v. Dwarfs - you'll almost always roll something that they wish you hadn't :grin:. Of course, you then need two other Sorcerers just to draw off all the dispel dice, and even that's no guarantee...


----------

